# 10gal Iwagumi (critque wanted!)



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

*10gal Iwagumi (critque wanted! 56k warning)*

This is the second 10gal I've set up this week for my kitchen/dining area. The first one is being journalled in the SWOAPE forum if you're interested. I would like a critique from the numerous talented artists here as to how I did with my rock arrangement. I am pleased it considering the lines I have created, but I would like to hear everybody's opinion. If it would help, I could probably get a overhead shot as well...



















Once I get these arranged, I will begin a new journal. I'm very excited to finally be doing this. Thanks!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The triangle might be too perfect! You might want to try shifting the smaller rocks ever so slightly.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Damn I love those rocks.

I agree with Steven too.

Looks good though, boy do I know how hard it is to nail that "perfect" 3 stone composition. I'm still no way near!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, I highly respect your comments! I felt like it might be a little too geometrical, as well, and I was bothered that I couldn't see the separation between the far right stone and the big buddah. A slight clockwise twist of the right stone gave me better separation when viewed from the front:



















I'm wondering though...would you guys suggest moving the right rock to the right more?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

In this set I have shifted the right rock to the right. I like this one the best so far because of the increased separation between right and center stones. I also included a birdseye view (...like the original ninja turtles game.)


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yet another...the differences are very subtle....


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi, this looks great so far, just couple of things I noticed...
I would try going up higher on the right and lower on the left  and... how about adding another rock or two? (recommended 2 to keep the number odd)

regards,
Matt


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I like those rocks! but I do agree with the others, it's a bit too perfect.
When will you start planting?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I made some adjustments and added a few smaller rocks... it doesn't feel right though.

Sorry for the bad quality...that soilmaster really kicks up the dust when you move things around!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm no Iwagumi expert but to me the three small stones, almost in a line, on the right look wrong.

Have you tried moving a couple to the left big stone so you have a group of 3 stones on the left and a group of 4 on the right.

Have you got the ADA 2006 catalogue? There's some great Iwagumi layouts in there. I've just re-done mine (again) after being all inspired, a 5 stone instead of my original 3.

Keep at it matey, it will come!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I can really appriciate your patience to arrnage the rock just so.... get it just how you want it to be happy with the end product  I think things are put togeather to quickly sometimes with out enough thought put into the finer details.... my self included in that for sure... 

That being said In the last photo's to me, I feel as though you lost a lot of depth... the first few looked much better. As gf225 mentioned I think it takes a great deal more effort and talent to arrange something more in depth than just a 3 rock layout... and I fell that you can work something out that is beautiful  however for some reason the way they are arranged now you lost a good amount of the depth it had in the first few photos.

I know for myself when doing things like this.... some times a total fresh start is what is needed to do my best work. Taking all the stone out and allowing your self to clear your mind for several days... then going back into it not thinking about the way you have had them arranged and trying to play off of that.... rather stating completely fresh and working off of what feels to be the best at that time. Some times you come up with something totally different and much more pleasing


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I REALLY appreciate the feedback and I completely agree with you guys. The amount of patience and careful planning that going into this is far more than I expected. I knew it was hard and there has to be some natural talent involved, but jeez...this has taken a lot!

As for the previous set, there was something definitely wrong. The three small rocks in the front didn't feel right...very unnatural, flat, rigid, etc. But I had a little time to get my face away from the glass and the water (as well as my mind) has cleared considerably. I took the small rocks out and decided to try a few different things. This setup feels considerably better... I like the contrast of the dark, ominous cliff face on the largest stone and the flat piece in front of it. There is a restored sense of depth, like the eye has to look beyond the ridgeline to see what is going on "in the distance." The right side feels like it has a better flow as well.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Nothing for the newest layout?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Erik....I like the newest layout the best!!!!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I think the newest layout above looks far better than the first layout you had. I'm not an expert but I find the newest setup a lot easier to look.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I like the new layout very much as far as rock grouping goes. 

Though I personally think you still are loosing a lot of depth... Maybe you will gain that back when there are plants creeping inbetween the rocks allowing view to see that they are indeed several smaller rocks and not a few large ones. That being said it also feels a little bit cramped togeather. Maybe try to arrange them just how they are, only space it out just a tiny bit, moving the largest rock back if possible and the right side grouping just a snidge forward.

I think that *MAY* allow some more depth to be seen.... though I might be off my rocker also  Like I said though I really like the most recent arrangement best! maybe just a little bit of tweaking here and there to get it 'just right' 


~Matt


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

What are you using to plant? That's what's going to make the difference.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I haven't yet decided on planting...I'll worry about it more when I get this right, get higher lighting, etc. It'll probably be glosso with hairgrass accents. When I get home from work, I will do a bit of tweaking. I looked at the pictures yesterday and felt like things were a bit cramped. Maybe moving the left-most stones a bit to the left and forward will give the arrangement more room to breathe. I think I need to increase the slope of the substrate a bit more as well.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I also prefer the latest stone composition. 

Increasing the substrate sloping is a good idea, it's one regret I have in mine. It's about 1.5" at front and 3" at the back, I wish I had gone to 4 or 5".

Glosso with hairgrass accents would look great, a classic. HC, I think, would create a better illusion of bigger space and it doesn't need as much light. 

I will try out Utricularia graminifolia next I think - it is a very striking green and interesting plant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not an aquascaper, but that last rock placement is a winner! I find I keep looking at it, and looking at it. It just draws the eye to it, with a lot to look at, but not busy or at all aggravating. My inclination would be to go minimalist with plantings, so as not to distract too much from those rocks. If I could do that I would be proud of myself!


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm just getting a feel for aquascaping but I think your rocks rock!


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like this last grouping the best also. Keep that going. Where was the best place you found to get rocks? I am on the rock placement myself right now. I already have my driftwood and plants laid out. Now going toi fill in with the rock. 

That last scape of yours is the winner.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Erik, any updates on this? Spent so much time and effort to get the rocks just right.... hope this one actually got planted  it would be a shame to not use that layout!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes...I would like to see an update as well!!!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry, no updates. The rocks are going to be transferred into an ADA 45cm tank with AquaSoil. I've just got some hairgrass growing out in it now.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I think it looks good. I cant wait until we get to see some plants go in.


----------

